# Business name.. Need help BE CREATIVE!!



## coltday (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay fellows I'm a young entrepreneur/college student and am asking for yall's help! I am opening a shaved ice business around April in Coastal Georgia and need a good name.. I got a few in mind but like to hear some more! So bring 'em on!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 23, 2011)

Shaved was the expression?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2011)

First thing in my mind: Summer Breeze.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking Cool Breeze.


----------



## coltday (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought about "Coastal Shavers" but I like both the ones with Breeze as well


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 23, 2011)

Southern snow cone, Arctic treat, Ice factory!


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 23, 2011)

coltday said:


> I thought about "Coastal Shavers" but I like both the ones with Breeze as well



I'd hold off on that one


----------



## cball917 (Jan 23, 2011)

"Costal Crystal"


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 23, 2011)

What about Cool Summer Breeze.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2011)

Brunswick Breeze Shaved Ice.


----------



## aligator (Jan 23, 2011)

Georgia Snow


----------



## coltday (Jan 23, 2011)

I like how "Southern" sounds... I wonder why.. How about "Southern Snow"


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 23, 2011)

coltday said:


> I like how "Southern" sounds... I wonder why.. How about "Southern Snow"



I like that one best so far.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 23, 2011)

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 23, 2011)

Howling Ice.

 Danged if dat not got a ring ta it huh.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 24, 2011)

Costal Cones


----------



## crokseti (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Ice ?


----------



## Rivershot (Jan 24, 2011)

Shaved Ice Road Makers


----------



## marknga (Jan 24, 2011)

Cone Heads


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 24, 2011)

the great southern ice storm


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

Shiver-me-Shavers


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

Strych9 said:


> I'd hold off on that one


 
Depends on what part of town he's planning on working.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden snow


----------



## SPITCAN (Jan 24, 2011)

What about "The Ice Hole"


----------



## testdepth (Jan 24, 2011)

Southern ICE!
Beat the humidity with GA snow.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 24, 2011)

The Sphenopalatine Ganglioneuralgia Shop.



That's the technical term for a "brain freeze" or you could shorten it to "The Spheno Gang".


----------



## patchestc (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Isles Snow Factory


----------



## Money man (Jan 24, 2011)

The Good Stuff


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Pieces of Ice------Cometh The Ice Man-----Polar Bear Ice

Some Tastee Ice------- Cool Shavings------Eskimos Ice

Eat My Ice------My Ice Is Shaved------Lick My Ice

Smooth Shaved Ice------Taste Dis Ice-------Almost Free Ice


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2011)

"Ice Ice Baby" seems to be a crowd favorite with my friends so far... I do like "Southern Ice" as well. And as for part of town I will be on, I will be on St. Simons Island. Oh, and my main employees will be college girls in tanks and shorts... Yes, its a marketing tool and NOT just for my own enjoyment lol.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

coltday said:


> "Ice Ice Baby" seems to be a crowd favorite with my friends so far... I do like "Southern Ice" as well. And as for part of town I will be on, I will be on St. Simons Island. Oh, and my main employees will be college girls in tanks and shorts... Yes, its a marketing tool and NOT just for my own enjoyment lol.


 
Well that really opens the door for a whole new round of names right there


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 24, 2011)

How about just "Brain Freeze"


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2011)

"Girls With Nice Ice" ??? lol!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

*Girls Girls Girls!!!!* Sno-balls too!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 24, 2011)

Isn't St Simons more family oriented?

Don't lose sight of your target audience....remember, hooter's doesn't cater to families....your shaved ice business probably will.

I was thinking Ice Ice Baby...but probably with the family atmosphere of St Simons, I'd go with Southern Snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Isn't St Simons more family oriented?
> 
> Don't lose sight of your target audience....remember, hooter's doesn't cater to families....your shaved ice business probably will.
> 
> I was thinking Ice Ice Baby...but probably with the family atmosphere of St Simons, I'd go with Southern Snow.




Good advice.....it's all about your Target market....Good Luck in your endeavor, whatever you decide to call it!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 24, 2011)

Southern Snow sounds good to me too.


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes it is more of a family oriented place, I would never name it something I wouldn't want to carry my niece and nephew. My target market would be mainly local, repeat customers. A family who rides their bikes down to my place a few evenings a week and so forth. I also thought about "Island Ice" but if all goes well, I will probably open another location on mainland Brunswick in the future. Thanks Jeff C. for the good lucks! Its a simple/fun business with low overhead and being only 21 I believe it will be cool to run my own small business! Thanks for all the help. (Cool thing about Southern Snow, "S.S." might go with a nautical theme!)


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 24, 2011)

coltday said:


> (Cool thing about Southern Snow, "S.S." might go with a nautical theme!)



There you go...could have a little life saver ring with the SS Southern Snow logo on it.

Good luck and no better time to start a business than when you are young and have the freedom to do so.


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2011)

Those were my exact thoughts bud! Thanks!


----------



## cramer (Jan 24, 2011)

frozen friday's


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 24, 2011)

Shady Shaver's Coastal Cones


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Wideshaved Panic


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Don't lose sight of your target audience....remember, hooter's doesn't cater to families....



Says who? That was the first place both of my boys went after they were born, and every chance I got to take them ever since, The waitresses loved them... like chum in the water  Of course, the missus had a fit when I brought James home with HooterGirl lipstick on his cheek...

Now, back to your regularly scheduled topic-
Vanilla Ice? ICEburg? Shaved, not crushed (Bond theme). IceyU (Nurse theme). Blizzard Beach.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Southern Snow Breeze


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mr Freeze*

as in: "hey lets go down to Mr Freeze to pick up a snow cone"


----------



## funandgun (Jan 25, 2011)

Shaved Expressions?!?!


----------



## funandgun (Jan 25, 2011)

or Cold as Ice


----------



## Crackerz (Jan 25, 2011)

"Ice Ice Babies"
"Simon Sez-Shaved Ice"
"Ice Palace"
"Island Ice"
"Ice Capades"


----------

